# Our Hawaiian Holiday Vacation (pic heavy)



## ThreeLittleBirds (Jan 4, 2015)

We had an incredible 3 weeks on the islands, and I wanted to share and give some reviews. 

Part One:

This was our first time flying in first class. So fun. Plus I got to drink champagne at the moment that my master's degree was being conferred

They really do have ice cream sundaes in first class. I always thought that Seinfeld episode was joking






We spent the first night at the Westin Maui Resort and Spa (the hotel). It rained most of the first day, but it was still pleasant and nice to drink coffee on the lanai with pink flamingos hanging out below. And so many rainbows that day











We then checked into the Marriott Lahaina and Napili Villas. I'll admit --I'm a Westin snob, but not anymore. We were very surprised at how much we liked it there and would stay again in a heartbeat. Doesn't hurt that we were 9th floor oceanfront 






We brought our own lights






and our own tree






and our own water crafts 






We loved being able to walk to Whaler's Village easily. It was fun by day






and by night


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Jan 4, 2015)

We were able to write a letter to Santa, and the front desk assured delivery to the North Pole





Definitely took advantage of the grills and enjoyed the fire pit






and the pool. Our son preferred the Lahaina Villa pool over the main pool. And we met some great people at the pool/hot tub






Sunsets were gorgeous






More to come....


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Jan 4, 2015)

We love whales, and go on several whale watch trips through the Pacific Whale Foundation on our Maui visits. This time, my son was old enough that we could go on a zodiac raft. Our first trip, however, was a snorkel cruise to Lana'i. No pictures, but we saw a baby spinner dolphin. Cutest thing ever.

Our first whale watch was met with 2 whales that "mugged" us and kept swimming under the raft and along the sides:


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Jan 4, 2015)

Heading back to the L&N Villas, we came across some carolers. My son joined right in and this lovely troupe of friends and family invited us to their party at the All'i afterward. One of the highlights of the trip
















We love Hawaii during the holidays. Here's a cute little snow/sandman






Last sunset from our L&N Villa stay


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Thank you so much for sharing!*

Looks like a great time.  I love those whale pics.


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Jan 4, 2015)

Part 2 - part 2 actually comes in 2 parts. We moved from the Marriott to Sands of Kahana for what was supposed to be a 2 week stay in a 2 bedroom. 

We loved the view











And the size of the condos are outrageous (we live in a very small house). So we hung the lights and put up the tree 











Went to DT Fleming beach and I got to walk the grounds of the Ritz. I used to work there, and these grounds hold a very special place in my heart.

They have pet pigs now (no, they will not be eaten).






Sands of Kahana is a great place to stay...but just not for us. And this is ONLY because I love love love to be able to walk places and not be along the side of the road. The beach was small, which is okay, but the water was very murky and even brown at some points. I am not an accommodation snob, but I guess I am picky about location. So, since we were celebrating some successes in the past year, and I used my previous hospitality negotiation skills, we moved to the Westin Villas for 3 nights. 7am check in on Tuesday, and a 3pm check out on Friday. We used our super cheap trader to get into SOK, so even with paying for that and 3 nights at the Westin, it was still cheaper than MFs at many Hawaii resorts.


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Jan 4, 2015)

Part 2.2

We loved seeing Santa at the Westin






Got to build a gingerbread house






and go ice skating for the first time











Oh, and we had an elf come to our room, read our son Twas the Night Before Christmas, give him a gift and tuck him in


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Jan 4, 2015)

Egret1986 said:


> Looks like a great time.  I love those whale pics.



If I were smart, I would have put my GoPro IN the water. Working on that intelligence part...lol


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Jan 4, 2015)

Christmas Eve sunset was phenomenal. No editing involved (though it totally looks like it was






Did you know that Santa comes to vacation on Maui starting Christmas day? Yep! He arrives on an outrigger canoe





















We checked out of the Westin on 12/26 and headed back to SOK for the night. Earlier, someone on the TUG board had suggested I try Ko'Olina sometime. Later that day someone posted a sighting for Ko'Olina for a Sunday check in. We were easily able to change our return flights and book an inter island flight, so we did it. But, we need lodging for that Saturday night...more to come on that.

For now, we spent our last night on Maui for a while and enjoyed the sunset


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Jan 4, 2015)

Part 3 - Oahu bound. We used our Etrade Plus to switch to Marriott Ko'Olina (albeit a studio, but we are not picky). But we needed that Saturday night covered. Let me start by saying that I am the thriftiest person alive, but not too stubborn to allow the occasional treat and justify it by my overall thriftiness. We also are not typical travelers, and even though our son is 7, the idea of going to Disney World or Disney Land is a turn off. However, I did want him to have the experience of meeting everyone's favorite mouse, so we did it -- splurged on a night at Aulani. We had a very early check in and used the facilities the entire next day, so it felt more like 2 nights than 1.

Walked in and we were able to get in to the character breakfast due to a last minute cancellation





















We loved the subtly of the Disney touches and the commitment to the Polynesian culture






Glowing fairy dust trees. Disney magic was everywhere, but not in your face






I don't know where my pictures are of the pool, but I could live in that lazy river.


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Jan 4, 2015)

We were lucky in that the Starlit Hui occurs on Saturday nights. Another highlight of our stay. I used to dance hula when I lived on Maui, and I loved that they included ancient hula in with the performance. And the ukulele duo was phenomenal. I cannot recommend this show enough.





















loved that they told the story of following the birds to discover the islands. Most might not have gotten this through the dance if they didn't know the story, but I'm sure it was beautiful for everyone.






Such a powerful show


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Jan 4, 2015)

Of course, after the true hula show, the characters came out. Such fun. But I have to say, some adults take their Disney wayyyy to seriously (read: shove their way in front of children to dance with the characters)


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Jan 4, 2015)

We then checked into the Marriott Ko'Olina. Love this resort. It is so different than the one on Maui, and just a very different and very nice place to stay. We loved the understated elegance of the grounds, and we found the staff to be the friendliest we have encountered in our 6 years of visiting the islands. 

Side note -- in November we adopted a cat and named her Nai'a, the Hawaiian spinner dolphin. We love our little kitty. Imagine our surprise when there was so much reference/naming of Nai'a at this resort.

A cool, non-intention picture I took during the torch lighting ceremony (which, btw, was a great show)






Some pics of the ceremony






started a fire w/ a coconut




















Ko'Olina has some nice sunsets






I also got to have dinner with my cousin that night at the Monkey Pod Grill. Great food, and so good catching up with family. My son was so excited to finally meet his cousin.


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Jan 4, 2015)

One of the factors when making our decision to switch and go to Oahu had to do w/ my schooling. I have to do a pre-doctoral internship, and one site that keeps coming up as a perfect match for me happens to be on West Oahu. We rented a car for the day Note, rent daily through costco and then pick up at the resort -- the resort wanted $150 for the day, we paid $80. Still overpriced, but this was last minute holiday season. Also, take Charley's Taxi to and from the airport. Great service from them.

Back to our day trip. The water and sand on the Waianae coast are beautiful. So turquoise and the sand was so very soft






We walked the trails of the Waianae Coast Comprehensive Health Center. If you have never been, stop by the next time you are there and walk the trails using the app. Also, download the app and read about this place. Love this place, and I would be honored to do my internship there.


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Jan 4, 2015)

Pretty daytime sky






and the last sunset of 2014






I don't have a picture, and I don't know how or if you can post a video, but my son participated in Ko'Olina's Got Talent. He sang Mele Kalikimaka. It was very sweet. We ended the day by hanging around the fire pit and waiting for the fireworks. The display was surreal -- the coloring of the lagoon and sand against the fireworks was so cool. I also have a video of the end of the show, but here are some pics.


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Jan 4, 2015)

It was finally time for us to leave. But not before some koi fish feeding











Another swim in the lagoon (and I finally saw my first honu of the trip). This was the Honu lagoon, not the Nai'a that is in front of the Marriott






and, of course, several more trips down the Nai'a pool slide






I never thought we would enjoy a trip to Oahu, but I was very wrong. I now say:

Mahalo nui loa and a hui hou. We will be back.

I have to go back to the Marriott board and see who suggested that I might like the Ko'Olina resort. We loved it.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your vacation photos. It makes me want to spend the holiday season in Hawaii


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your great photos and somewhat serendipitous travel.  Sounds like so much fun.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 5, 2015)

What a wonderful vacation! Great memories, for sure.  Your son is a lucky boy. 

Dave


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your awesome family vacation pictures.


----------



## Kay H (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks for the pics.  Loved each one.  Looks like you had a great time.


----------



## Weimaraner (Jan 5, 2015)

Awesome pics! I have a 7yo girl who loves to travel too. I know a lot of planning went in to this but isn't it awesome how everything fell into place for a trip of a lifetime? Like that character dining opening at Aulani...and seeing Santa arrive by water...amazing. I'm impressed that you even packed a Christmas tree! I think your photos are a great explanation for anyone who wonders why people buy timeshares. Congrats on a great trip!


----------



## GregT (Jan 5, 2015)

Great pictures -- thank you!

Makes me wish I was in Hawaii now.....


----------



## taffy19 (Jan 5, 2015)

Your pictures are great and I love the narration that you gave too. The pictures of your son are precious and a great memory to have.  

 What a great vacation at the best time of the year.

 Happy New Year and many vacations like this in years to come!


----------



## slip (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks for posting these. Looks like a great trip you'll always remember. I wish
I was there now too. 4 below here right now.:annoyed:


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks everyone. We absolutely had a wonderful time. None of this would be possible without our timeshares, and none of our timeshares would have been attainable without TUG.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 5, 2015)

GREAT report - thank you!


----------



## silentg (Jan 5, 2015)

Beautiful photos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## easyrider (Jan 5, 2015)

I really enjoyed the photos. 

Bill


----------



## jlp879 (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks for the beautiful photos and a trip down memory lane at some of our favorite timeshares.  What a wonderful trip you had!


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks for sharing!  Looks like an amazing trip, and i am sure your son will have some fantastic memories...


----------



## mauitraveler (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks for sharing!  Seeing your photos made me feel like I was there enjoying the holiday spirit with you and your family.  What wonderful memories for your son!


----------



## Catira (Jan 6, 2015)

Great trip report and loved all the photos


----------



## Greg G (Jan 6, 2015)

Wow, that was some vacation.  Beautiful pictures.

Greg


----------



## Luanne (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks for the travel report and the great pictures.  What a wonderful trip you all had.


----------



## Magic1962 (Jan 6, 2015)

Those were some wonderful pictures of what looked to be a Vacation to remember!!!! I am hoping one of these years to talk my wife into going to Hawaii for a couple of weeks..... Thanks for sharing!!!!! Dave


----------



## Michigan Czar (Jan 18, 2015)

*I was at Ko Olina!*

I was at Ko Olina New Year's week when you were there. I remember your son singing as my family watched Ko Olina's got talent. He did great!


----------

